# 2018 HF Meet, Greet & Ride



## AnitaAnne

Some of the horse forum members have been planning to meet up and ride with other members on this Forum. Several of us have put some time and energy into finding a place and facilities that will accommodate our group. 

We found a place that is quite nice and have begun planning our outing there. We hope to make it a yearly event and would love to fill the camp with HF members!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

So...On to the details!! 

The Site is Rock Bridge Equestrian Park in Hodges, AL. 

Rock Bridge Canyon Equestrian Park - 331 Trail Head Road; Hodges, AL 35571 205-935-3499

There is quite a few trails and lots of campsites. There are stalls for the horses, an arena, and even showers and flushing toilets  Campers can purchase firewood and ice, and there is a store with a few horse items and a soda machine out front. 

The date is tentatively set for October 5-7 with alternate (or rain) date of October 19-21. 

All Horse Forum members and their family and friends are invited to join us! Other events will be ongoing at the park but there should plenty of room for many of us. 

This HF Meet, Greet & Ride hopefully will be the start of an annual tradition, either continuing at this location or moving around the country. 

A Shout out to @SwissMiss @chance @Celeste @greentree @gunslinger @ [MENTION=23852]Oreos Girl

*disclaimer* this event is not sponsored, endorsed, or in any way connected with the Horse Forum. It is strictly a gathering of friends using the Horse Forum to connect with other like-minded individuals.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Please post on this thread if you would like to go or need any more details!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Rate Info

We do not have a group rate set up, so everyone needs to make their own reservations. 

Campsite with Water/Electric/Sewer or Water/Electric is $25/night. Primitive camping, Water only is $10/night. Daily rider fee is $10/day and stalls are $10/day. Horses are not allowed to be tied to trailer except when tacking up or untacking. A couple of Highlines are provided at end of camp, highlines are not allowed inside camping area. 

Checkout time is 11:00 am 

For the weekend (Friday and Saturday night, check out Sunday) there is $25 deposit for each campsite

*Site with W/E or W/E/S* $50 + Stall $20 + rider fee $20 = *$90.00 for weekend* 

If two people share one site add $40 for stall and ride fee for two days *split in half is $65.00 for weekend*


*Primitive site water only* will cost $20 + Stall $20 + rider fee $20 = *$60.00 for weekend* or split in half add $40 for stall and ride fee for two days *split in half is $50.00 for weekend*


----------



## AnitaAnne

Tentative schedule is arrive Friday October 5th around noon. Settle into sites and go for afternoon ride. 


Dinner and fellowship in pavilion or a campfire Friday night


Saturday All day ride and pack lunches or split morning and afternoon ride with lunch break at camp

Dinner and fellowship in pavilion or a campfire Saturday night

Sunday early morning ride with checkout at 11:00 am. Can move trailers to day ride area if we ride longer and check out prior to ride. 

Noonish depart for home.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Will need input from group about meals. 

1) Do we want to do all meals individually?

2) Breakfast & lunch individual and dinner in group? 

3) Group breakfast & dinner with individual lunches?

4) Group breakfast, lunch and dinner? 


Should the meals be potluck or do we need to contribute money for supplies and put someone in charge of cooking? 


Or????


----------



## Acadianartist

What a lovely idea. Much to far for me to travel, but wishing everyone a great time, and looking forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## Avna

If New England HFers want to copycat I totally volunteer @egrogan's house.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Acadianartist said:


> What a lovely idea. Much to far for me to travel, but wishing everyone a great time, and looking forward to hearing all about it!


Not too far for flying in! 
@chance has offered to pick up at the Huntsville Airport and I can pick up folks at the Birmingham airport 

We each have an extra horse too so come on down


----------



## Greenmeadows

Wow! That sounds like fun! Hope whoever goes has fun!


----------



## tinyliny

I am with you in heart and soul, but my body is thousands of miles away.


this is so fantastic. I MIGHT be able to plan for it NEXT YEAR, but no way I could just up and fly in this year. Please have an incredible time this year, take photos and keep us with you as you laugh and ride and eat and . . . . .?


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne said:


> Will need input from group about meals.
> 
> 1) Do we want to do all meals individually?
> 
> 2) Breakfast & lunch individual and dinner in group?
> 
> 3) Group breakfast & dinner with individual lunches?
> 
> 4) Group breakfast, lunch and dinner?
> 
> 
> Should the meals be potluck or do we need to contribute money for supplies and put someone in charge of cooking?
> 
> 
> Or????


Is there a place to cook in the pavilion, or will we be cooking on campfire? 

I don’t mind making a couple of casseroles and/or chili and freezing to heat up for dinner or lunch. We can scramble up a bunch of eggs each morning, and cook some bacon. Obviously, I am not a vegetarian!


----------



## SwissMiss

Just as an FYI: Contacted the guys at Rock Bridge Canyon Park re the trails, and they recommend either shoes or boots for riding. Some trails are rocky, and there are some gravel roads as well. 
But probably also depends how fast/far anyone wants to ride a day.

My used-to-cushy-swampy-wooded-trails horse will need to wear her sneakers :wink:


----------



## LoriF

Sounds like a blast, have fun to everyone who is meeting up.


----------



## egrogan

Avna said:


> If New England HFers want to copycat I totally volunteer @egrogan's house.


Hahaha! We DO have endless miles of dirt roads and trails (this area is the home of the VT100 :grin. And plenty of room for trailers and portable pens to get set up. But would have to be next year as the house is a disaster and not fit for visitors...yet!! Major renovation plans between now and next summer!

PS-what a really fun idea though! You all will sure have a blast. The rest of us can’t wait for pictures!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Is there a place to cook in the pavilion, or will we be cooking on campfire?
> 
> I don’t mind making a couple of casseroles and/or chili and freezing to heat up for dinner or lunch. We can scramble up a bunch of eggs each morning, and cook some bacon. Obviously, I am not a vegetarian!


I did not see any cooking facilities in the pavilion, just some tables 

This time since we might be a small group, would be better to have/cook dinner at a central site 

Personally I think chili is an excellent idea, can eat that every night!!! Everyone might have dietary restrictions, which is why I wanted the discussion


----------



## AnitaAnne

LoriF said:


> Sounds like a blast, have fun to everyone who is meeting up.


Be great to have you and the other Floridians meet up with us!!!


----------



## SwissMiss

Since some will probably have hook-ups with electricity - how about crock-pot chili?


I can add some home made bread to the mix :biggrin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Since some will probably have hook-ups with electricity - how about crock-pot chili?
> 
> 
> I can add some home made bread to the mix :biggrin:


I love crockpots and will be happy to bring some (bean free) chili too!! 

Also the eggs if someone wants to bring bacon. I have a small one burner grill that works pretty good. 

Coffee in the morning is my weakness...since we will have electricity, can bring a real coffee pot


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Coffee in the morning is my weakness...since we will have electricity, can bring a real coffee pot



Here is my confession: I NEVER go anywhere without my Italian espresso maker 
Since I don't have a trailer that would require (or allow) hook-up, I think I will rough it out and pitch my tent - can I plug it in at your place? 

And I promise, I will not make coffee between 2 and 4 am :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Here is my confession: I NEVER go anywhere without my Italian espresso maker
> Since I don't have a trailer that would require (or allow) hook-up, I think I will rough it out and pitch my tent - can I plug it in at your place?
> 
> And I promise, I will not make coffee between 2 and 4 am :rofl:


I have a special plug and lots of cords for my red-neck electrical system! :rofl: We can plug up anything :wink:

This is my fancy camper


----------



## Oreos Girl

I can't make it unfortunately because I teach on Fridays and it is about an 6 hour haul one way for me. It is a nice area. I will add that the trails there are somewhat aggressive meaning there is sharp inclines and lots of rocky edges.


----------



## greentree

@Oreos Girl Sorry you won’t be there! Let me know next time you head through BG!

I have a 3000 watt generator I can bring, so @SwissMiss Italian Espresso maker doesn’t overload any circuits🤣🤣!!

SO EXCITED!! Just got a text from Heather and we are IN!! Her DH has already put it on his calendar!!!🎉🎉👏


----------



## LoriF

I'll have to live vicariously through everyone's pics when you guys get back. 20 hours of driving is a long haul for a weekend trip plus I would have to pull a lot of strings to get the weekend off at that time  Can't wait to see the pics and hear the stories.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> @Oreos Girl Sorry you won’t be there! Let me know next time you head through BG!
> 
> I have a 3000 watt generator I can bring, so @SwissMiss Italian Espresso maker doesn’t overload any circuits🤣🤣!!
> 
> SO EXCITED!! Just got a text from Heather and we are IN!! Her DH has already put it on his calendar!!!🎉🎉👏


:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

No generator needed though, I have a converter plug and the sites we will be using all have power...if she blows the outlet we can move to a different site :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oreos Girl said:


> I can't make it unfortunately because I teach on Fridays and it is about an 6 hour haul one way for me. It is a nice area. I will add that the trails there are somewhat aggressive meaning there is sharp inclines and lots of rocky edges.


:frown_color: We will miss you...of course if you change your mind you could call in sick :wink: 


sure hope Chivas doesn't toss me off one of those edges :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

LoriF said:


> I'll have to live vicariously through everyone's pics when you guys get back. 20 hours of driving is a long haul for a weekend trip plus I would have to pull a lot of strings to get the weekend off at that time  Can't wait to see the pics and hear the stories.


That is a long way! I thought you were closer :frown_color: I am 200 miles north of Dothan so 6 hours usually to North Florida.


----------



## LoriF

AnitaAnne said:


> That is a long way! I thought you were closer :frown_color: I am 200 miles north of Dothan so 6 hours usually to North Florida.


According to mapquest, Hodges AL is almost 600 miles. I was talking about round trip.


----------



## Captain Evil

egrogan said:


> Hahaha! We DO have endless miles of dirt roads and trails (this area is the home of the VT100 :grin. And plenty of room for trailers and portable pens to get set up. But would have to be next year as the house is a disaster and not fit for visitors...yet!! Major renovation plans between now and next summer!
> 
> PS-what a really fun idea though! You all will sure have a blast. The rest of us can’t wait for pictures!


Ditto on the pictures!
@egrogan, we should do a renovate and ride... everyone bring a bag of carrots and a hammer!


----------



## Kaifyre

Ergh I would come if it weren't so far away!! Can't wait to see the pictures though. Super jelly! I hope everyone has a good time. : )

-- Kai


----------



## egrogan

Captain Evil said:


> Ditto on the pictures!
> 
> @*egrogan* , we should do a renovate and ride... everyone bring a bag of carrots and a hammer!



It's going to take a _lot_ of hammers @Captain Evil! :grin: Next summer though, I think could be a reality.


----------



## Change

AnitaAnne said:


> Not too far for flying in!
> 
> @chance has offered to pick up at the Huntsville Airport and I can pick up folks at the Birmingham airport
> 
> We each have an extra horse too so come on down


Do y'think @AnitaAnne will ever remember that I'm change with a G and not chance? Or should I chance my name to change....or change my name to chance? 



SwissMiss said:


> Just as an FYI: Contacted the guys at Rock Bridge Canyon Park re the trails, and they recommend either shoes or boots for riding. Some trails are rocky, and there are some gravel roads as well.
> But probably also depends how fast/far anyone wants to ride a day.
> 
> My used-to-cushy-swampy-wooded-trails horse will need to wear her sneakers :wink:


I'll attest to the rocky trails, but Tango did 2 12 mile rides back to back, barefoot, and the vet was surprised that he didn't even have any chipping. He's got some super feet! I didn't notice too much loose or sharp rock; just some large granite and sandstone patches and steps, mostly. The worst parts were the gravel roads. But, if your horses are soft-footed, then definitely put the booties on. 



LoriF said:


> According to mapquest, Hodges AL is almost 600 miles. I was talking about round trip.


 @LoriF - fly in. You can ride Cally!

As for coffee, I can bring my Keurig if you want creature comforts, or we can use my percolator and butane stove for some good old fashioned camp coffee.

My set up is only marginally fancier than @AnitaAnne's. My bed is in the gooseneck. LOL.
@greentree - I'm no vegetarian, but I can bring my electric skillet and do pancakes or a ton of scrambled eggs. I have a waffle maker, too. And I'm considering the logistics of bringing a crockpot full of pulled pork, assorted sauces, and buns. Who's going to volunteer to make the potato salad?

:cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy:


----------



## hallschapelinn

A great idea! I hope to join y'all!


----------



## AnitaAnne

hallschapelinn said:


> A great idea! I hope to join y'all!


Welcome to the Forum!!! 

We will have a great time


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hello @Change :redface: I know who you are, really I do...its just...um... :redface: I am getting older...er, um...spellcheck! It is all because of spellcheck! Yeah, that's it :wink: 

The electric skillet is a great idea!! 

I will bring as many eggs as my chickens will give! 

I will also bring a big pot of Chili (no beans), enough for at least one night with tortilla chips and cheese for topping. 
@greentree is bringing Chili too and maybe Hamburg or maybe that is her friend bringing hamburger meat...will see what she says.


What about cooking over a campfire; does anyone have stuff for that?


----------



## greentree

@hallschapelinn welcome!! We would love for you to join us!! How far are you from Hodges? What kind of horse(s) do you have? Is this Car..? LOL. 

@Change lol, whoever “Chance” is Keeps getting these crazy notifications!! I think it has happened with my...spellcheck... too!! Pulled pork would be great, but may be overkill with the small group. Did we get an actual head count? If Celeste can’t come, that only makes 6 of us, right? 

I have cast iron for cooking on fire, and lots of paper plates and stuff, so don’t go buy any!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Glad I am not the only one with spellcheck problems... :wink: 
@greentree do you have paper bowls too? I am a fan of paper (not Styrofoam) 


I plan to make reservations for 5 sites and 6 stalls Thursday for the following:
@Change  @greentree  @SwissMiss  @hallschapelinn and ME 

Will anyone need an extra stall? 

*are the people bringing coffee machines bringing coffee too? Other than coffee everyone can just bring there own beverages *


----------



## SwissMiss

No extra stall needed here :wink:


And being the coffee snob I am, I will bring a bag of espresso or French Roast. If that is too bold for anyone, just bring some that suits you better (I have no idea what is good or not - I only drink "rocket fuel" :rofl


Thank you for making the reservations, @AnitaAnne. Are y'all using the "fancy" (aka with power) sites? I don't really need one of them with my tent :wink: But I also would like to have my pony closer to y'all's ponies (and avoid the mountain climb in and out of the stall).
I don't mind walking a bit back and forth if we can get stalls together.


Walking may be good! Haven't ridden longer than 90 mins in decades  Still sure you want me tagging along? :rofl:


----------



## PoptartShop

Ah, I really wish I could go. But I don't have any vacation days left. :sad: & I don't have any transportation anyway or the funds to go right now at all...just bought a house a few months ago, so yes, house poor. LOL. But have fun everyone...& take pictures!


----------



## kewpalace

Sounds like a blast and know you all will have fun!

Unfortunately it is too far for me and I have horse plans already for those weekend. But might consider next year .... 

Looking forward to lots of reports and PIX! :thumbsup::cheers:


----------



## greentree

@AnitaAnne yes, bowls, ! Paper...styrofoam makes my skin crawl... We do pot luck dinners at our dances about once a month. I used to leave the extras for them to use another time, and help myself to a cup on our Monday dance night, if I needed one. I have left at least 100extra cups, and countless plates and bowls in the 5 or so years we have been doing this....then, they put LOCKS on the cabinets!! I took it personally. They ain’t gettin no more of MY extra plates and bowls!! LOL.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Reservations are made!!! We have 5 sites all right next to each other  All with power and water! 

Electrical connections have 50/30 and a regular grounded plug so y'all can bring drop cords and plug in phones, alarm clocks, coffee pots, whatever! 


I have a pop up canopy that I plan to bring along with a couple of tables. We can set up buffet style!


----------



## Celeste

Boo hoo hoo. My truck will not be ready. I have a trailer that I can admire, look at, and even load a horse in. But no transmission. We WILL get it fixed though.


----------



## Change

I can bring at least 3 chairs, and the horse-trailer comes pre-stocked with Folgers and a percolator for the fire or butane stove. I also have lots of cast iron and - if I remember to visit the store - can bring fixin's for pan-fried corn-bread. Hope nobody is thinking healthy thoughts that weekend! LOL. 
@SwissMiss - rocket fuel coffee is the BOMB! Folgers may not be quite snob level, but it ain't bad. If we have power, I'll bring a coffee maker since I, for one, will drink coffee right up til bedtime. Gatorade and water will also be available.
@Celeste - so wish you and DH could make it. Sucks that the truck broke down.
@AnitaAnne - if you're bringing your chili, I'm bringing Fritos and jalapeños! And I'll definitely pack the skillet. It's one of those large ones! I might even have some ripe bell peppers by then. Onions and peppers in the scrambled eggs, anyone?


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> If we have power, I'll bring a coffee maker since I, for one, will drink coffee right up til bedtime. Gatorade and water will also be available.


Yeah, where's the problem with coffee and sleeping? Currently sitting on DD's bed, keeping her company for falling asleep and sipping an espresso... More often than not I take a nap right then and there too :wink:


Ok, I know that not all of us like/eat sweets - but anyone interested in a lemon cake? 

Planning to bring some bread, and why not some cake too...


----------



## Change

Homemade Lemon Cake??? And a yellow horse?? I LOVE THIS WOMAN!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Computer wonky can't respond tonight GRR


----------



## greentree

Hmmm, I may have to make a gluten free one.....


----------



## SwissMiss

@*greentree* , I have _no_ experience in baking with gluten free flours - otherwise I would try. But I know there is a learning curve involved and I simply don't have the time for it :wink:
Maybe next year :biggrin:
Logistics may be an issue - but lemon mousse would be nice too (gluten free, but contains dairy and sugar :think


But since we are talking food already: what do you bring for lunch in a saddle bag? Similar to what I used to take hiking (aka sandwiches, apples, granola bars)?


----------



## 4horses

For 2019, i have a few ideas: 1) Mcculley farms in Jasper Florida.

Or: 

Black horse resort ranch in Umatilla, Florida

Or even better: Beach ride at Amelia island
I believe there is a stable nearby you can keep your horses at and get a hotel room. Now i don't know how many stalls they have available. Would need to find out!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Possible T-shirt design 


Made it rather quickly but was thinking grey shirts with black lettering? 

The circle design could be on the back or the front, or shrunk down small in the upper left corner with the text


----------



## greentree

I like it!


----------



## waresbear

Oh phoo, wish this horsey shindig was here! I would bring wine for y'all lol.


----------



## LoriF

AnitaAnne said:


> Possible T-shirt design
> 
> 
> Made it rather quickly but was thinking grey shirts with black lettering?
> 
> The circle design could be on the back or the front, or shrunk down small in the upper left corner with the text


T Shirts too?


----------



## SwissMiss

LoriF said:


> T Shirts too?


 @AnitaAnne is going all out :biggrin: If she keeps it up, we may elect her to organize _all_ future meet, greet & rides as well :wink:


I like the shirt! May I make one small recommendation? To shift the lettering a bit counterclockwise, so the "park" doesn't start where everybody starts reading...


----------



## greentree

SwissMiss said:


> @AnitaAnne is going all out :biggrin: If she keeps it up, we may elect her to organize _all_ future meet, greet & rides as well :wink:
> 
> 
> I like the shirt! May I make one small recommendation? To shift the lettering a bit counterclockwise, so the "park" doesn't start where everybody starts reading...


Maybe make “Equestrian Park” one or two font sizes ....smaller


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> Maybe make “Equestrian Park” one or two font sizes ....smaller


Or flip "equestrian park" - like this it will be easier to read and separates the two parts nicely.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> @AnitaAnne is going all out :biggrin: If she keeps it up, we may elect her to organize _all_ future meet, greet & rides as well :wink:
> 
> 
> I like the shirt! May I make one small recommendation? To shift the lettering a bit counterclockwise, so the "park" doesn't start where everybody starts reading...


I'm volunteering @SwissMiss 2019 :wink: 

I can put a dash or something in it, not sure I can shift it 



greentree said:


> Maybe make “Equestrian Park” one or two font sizes ....smaller


This can be done or even take it out 



SwissMiss said:


> Or flip "equestrian park" - like this it will be easier to read and separates the two parts nicely.


This I can't do with that program, although the t-shirt producer might do it


----------



## horseylover1_1

Sounds fun! Wish I could go, look forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## AnitaAnne

LoriF said:


> T Shirts too?


Sure, why not? Imagine the group picture


----------



## AnitaAnne

4horses said:


> For 2019, i have a few ideas: 1) Mcculley farms in Jasper Florida.
> 
> Or:
> 
> Black horse resort ranch in Umatilla, Florida
> 
> Or even better: Beach ride at Amelia island
> I believe there is a stable nearby you can keep your horses at and get a hotel room. Now i don't know how many stalls they have available. Would need to find out!


Hotel room? Beach? I'm in!!!


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Hotel room? Beach? I'm in!!!


Because hotel rooms have _showers_ :rofl:


----------



## LoriF

AnitaAnne said:


> Sure, why not? Imagine the group picture


No why not, I think that it's a great idea.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Shirt #2


----------



## AnitaAnne

Shirt #3


----------



## LoriF

4horses said:


> For 2019, i have a few ideas: 1) Mcculley farms in Jasper Florida.
> 
> Or:
> 
> Black horse resort ranch in Umatilla, Florida
> 
> Or even better: Beach ride at Amelia island
> I believe there is a stable nearby you can keep your horses at and get a hotel room. Now i don't know how many stalls they have available. Would need to find out!


Another option for a Florida meet and greet ride would be Princess Place. The equestrian campsites are nice, bathhouse, trails are nice, on the inter coastal, pretty scenery, and a very short haul to beach riding if after Oct. 1st. (Oct. and Nov. is typically beautiful weather here) I have a pass that can accompany up to 10 riders on the beach.

Sorry, no hotel rooms lol


----------



## greentree

I like the original!


----------



## SwissMiss

Just wanted to say my favorite is the original and @*greentree* beat me to it :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Shirt #4? This can be updated yearly, especially if locations change


----------



## greentree

I like that A LOT!! Gets my vote.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Shirt #5 just a tiny change in verbiage put - instead of the +


This is my personal favorite


----------



## SwissMiss

#5 is my favorite! Love it!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Because hotel rooms have _showers_ :rofl:



TRUE :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Shirts price is $7.70 don't think that is with tax. 

Minimum order is 12 shirts...


Anyone not attending interested in purchasing a shirt? This is the design I think we are going with. Waiting t hear from a few


----------



## Change

#5 gets my vote, and I'll take a large. 

Any chance we could get them in V-neck or a round neck? Traditional men's style t-shirts drive me nuts. I hate feeling things around my throat and am constantly pulling on them. 

Crazy has been going on at work, and today at a planning meeting our manager showed a schedule with a very important meeting occurring on OUR Friday. After the meeting, I informed said manager that I have plans that are paid for and won't be at the meeting. He said he'd rearrange the schedule so I can present on Thursday. Gotta love a good boss!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> #5 gets my vote, and I'll take a large.
> 
> Any chance we could get them in V-neck or a round neck? Traditional men's style t-shirts drive me nuts. I hate feeling things around my throat and am constantly pulling on them.
> 
> Crazy has been going on at work, and today at a planning meeting our manager showed a schedule with a very important meeting occurring on OUR Friday. After the meeting, I informed said manager that I have plans that are paid for and won't be at the meeting. He said he'd rearrange the schedule so I can present on Thursday. Gotta love a good boss!


Was worried when we didn't hear from you! 

Great Boss!! Don't know abut the neckline, but the type I asked her about are soft and fit better than the regular shirts. The shirts we got from work are soft.

Could you use a 2nd shirt?  Minimum of 12 need to be ordered...


----------



## Change

Heh. Just had a thought... could we add "1st Annual..." LOL!

I might could be talked into a 2nd shirt... if you let me ride Chivas again. For more than the 3 minutes I got last time. ;-)


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> Heh. Just had a thought... could we add "1st Annual..." LOL!
> 
> I might could be talked into a 2nd shirt... if you let me ride Chivas again. For more than the 3 minutes I got last time. ;-)


Might get to busy with more words...


4 minutes? :think:


----------



## Change

At least one full lap around the campgrounds!


----------



## SwissMiss

Meet-Greet-Ride-Horse Swap ? :rofl:


Yeah, I am hoping for not-too-tight necklines too.


Am trying to get out of work Friday, so I won't show up when it's already dark.


----------



## greentree

She does have v-neck shirts. We got those for our dance class last year. They ran QUITE small, and of course, they cost more. Maybe @SwissMiss can bring her sewing machine, and we can turn them into v-necks in camp!!😂

If DH gets home from the eye doctor in time this afternoon, I will have him run me up to her shop and take some pictures for you all!


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> She does have v-neck shirts. We got those for our dance class last year. They ran QUITE small, and of course, they cost more. Maybe @*SwissMiss* can bring her sewing machine, and we can turn them into v-necks in camp!!😂


You have way more confidence in my sewing ability than you should :rofl:
I still haven't touched my skito - it really needs to be shortened, but I am afraid I will completely butcher it :frown_color:
It will have to get done before our ride!


----------



## AnitaAnne

A scissor can make them V-necks 

The style I asked about is *soft style activewear by Gildan*. They are really comfortable shirts, the only unisex t-shirts I have ever worn that I can stand to wear.


----------



## greentree

@AnitaAnne DH did not get home in time to go up there....🤨 I will try tomorrow. Today is full. 

Did you get a trail map when you were there?


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> @AnitaAnne DH did not get home in time to go up there....🤨 I will try tomorrow. Today is full.
> 
> Did you get a trail map when you were there?


Yes I did, posted it a while back but here it is again. A bit confusing...but @Change rode the trails...hopeful she can guide us :cowboy:


----------



## Celeste

How many miles do you guys plan on doing at once?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> How many miles do you guys plan on doing at once?


Not sure abut that! I think there is a 4+/- trail we may try Friday afternoon and the longer trail Saturday.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

What a grand idea! Those of us who are far away will want to see pictures!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> What a grand idea! Those of us who are far away will want to see pictures!


If someone can help me figure out how to work the helmet cam I have, hope to get some video!! hint, hint @SwissMiss then we can take you all for the ride with us


----------



## Change

If I recall, the trails were fairly well marked and - other than where the rain had flooded them - well maintained and easy to follow.


----------



## greentree

Change said:


> If I recall, the trails were fairly well marked and - other than where the rain had flooded them - well maintained and easy to follow.


Do you still have the ride maps from your rides? Mine would still be in my saddle pack....lol....probably some there from 1999...


----------



## Change

I'm not sure about the trail maps still being in my pack, but I'm pretty sure Tango's report card is still in the truck console. LOL!


----------



## Change

Really? No one has had anything to add in 4 days???

Question for the group planning to meet up: I really want to bring Sinna. Do you think she'd be okay in the back of the horse trailer while we're out riding (if it isn't forecast to be in the 90s, of course). Are any non-riders coming just to enjoy the camping experience?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> Really? No one has had anything to add in 4 days???
> 
> Question for the group planning to meet up: I really want to bring Sinna. Do you think she'd be okay in the back of the horse trailer while we're out riding (if it isn't forecast to be in the 90s, of course). Are any non-riders coming just to enjoy the camping experience?


I've been at work, couple of brutal days...

I think your trailer is pretty secure, as far as containing Sinna, and you have a/c in there too? She should be fine and of course I would love to meet her! 

I will be bringing my Lily but honestly would leave her at home if I could but no-one to take care of her :frown_color: she doesn't have a whole lot of fun horse camping because of being in the trailer so much when she really wants to go chase squirrels NON-STOP  

Lots of extra stuff to bring with a dog too. Been trying to think if there was a way to put up a short overhead cable for a little run for her when we are sitting around.


----------



## SwissMiss

Initially, I planned on bringing the family, but realized quickly that it won't work. Can't really leave the kiddos in the trailer while we are out riding :wink: And DH would probably land in the ER within the hour of staying there. So it's just me.

I think Sinna would be fine (do we really want to ride when it's in the 90's anyway? One day the heat has to break!), as long as she is not stressed out by being locked up... Maybe we could add my kids to the mix and they would entertain each other ALL DAY LONG :rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Lots of extra stuff to bring with a dog too. Been trying to think if there was a way to put up a short overhead cable for a little run for her when we are sitting around.


How about tying one between 2 trailers?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hope to have more shirt order info today, and @Change V-neck shirts should be available! I will know more hopefully by the end of the day. V-neck might cost more than crew necks, just not sure of that. Hopefully have some colors to choose from too :smile:

We need to finalize the FOOD too! I have 5 pounds of Organic grass fed ground beef for the chili...and my girls are popping out nice fresh tasty eggs for us. Don't know if the chili will last two days or not, so we need another dinner and stuff to go with the eggs.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> We need to finalize the FOOD too! I have 5 pounds of Organic grass fed ground beef for the chili...and my girls are popping out nice fresh tasty eggs for us. Don't know if the chili will last two days or not, so we need another dinner and stuff to go with the eggs.


Ha, I was just thinking the same! We need to start making plans for food! Can you tell I love to eat???? :rofl:

I will for sure bake a bread (or two if there are more than @Chnage and I eating it) and a lemon cake... But that won't be enough :wink:

And I think I asked before: what do you pack for a saddle lunch??? Never did that before


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss pack lunches! Sorry about not answering before but has been so annoying trying to use my keyboard without several keys working. I am now typing on a (very noisy) Amazon external keyboard...

So, the main thing to bring is plenty of liquid. My plan is for water and coconut water, maybe a sports drink too. 

Unless you have a way to keep it cool, prepackaged stuff is best for the trail. I usually just have snack stuff; nuts, apple, granola bar, etc. Some bring canned tuna salad or chicken salad, peanut butter and celery or crackers, etc. 

Sandwiches can be pretty interesting looking after bouncing around in a saddlebag...best to put them in a plastic container


----------



## Change

I'm bringing a long cable leash that will allow Sinna some run around room, although she is pretty good about staying right beside me even off leash. And I was thinking of leaving her in the horse part of the trailer - not the living quarters. Unless I crate her. I don't think the living quarters would survive my little shark if she got bored. LOL.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> I'm bringing a long cable leash that will allow Sinna some run around room, although she is pretty good about staying right beside me even off leash. And I was thinking of leaving her in the horse part of the trailer - not the living quarters. Unless I crate her. I don't think the living quarters would survive my little shark if she got bored. LOL.


My horse part and living part are the same! Lily will be crated while we are riding just in case someone opens the door. She would be gone in a flash and I'd never see her again...squirrels are just so enticing...

You might want to see how she does at home. Put her in the back of the horse trailer while you go do some things, then let her out. She might get terrified on her own in a strange place, especially if she hears other dogs. 

Plan to bring LOTS of big chewing things!


----------



## Change

Good idea, although she'll hate being in the trailer if she can hear or smell me nearby. She thinks she's my shadow and is usually almost underfoot (or biting my calves as I walk). She does understand the crate, though, so maybe the horse trailer will just be a bigger crate to her.

Last night was the first night I let her spend the night uncrated. We started out with her on my bed but by morning she was passed out on her own bed in the crate!


----------



## AnitaAnne

if she is used to a crate you might want to bring it. Can put it (open) in the back of the horse trailer with her usual bed and she will get the idea it is her spot...

Lily being a rat terrier is not as concerned about sticking close to me...except she does hang around me in the house and when she is scared...outside her hunting genes come out strong! 

My Boxers used to go camping with me too, and they HATED being left in the trailer while I was gone. Just really hard to spend lots of time with them with so much stuff going on with the horses at events.


----------



## Change

I might do that. It's a collapsible metal wire crate. I will definitely bring her bed/pillow because she won't be able to get up into the sleeper in the trailer. And yes, lots of chew toys! Maybe she and Tilly will decide to be best friends?


----------



## SwissMiss

Btw, did you check if dogs are welcome there? I would be surprised if not, but it never hurts to check.


----------



## Change

Yes - dogs are welcome. There were a lot around during the endurance ride. Leash rules apply though. The only dog that got to run free lived there. She was a cute little mini-aussie pup (teen) that stayed near the office.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Lily is not really very friendly to other dogs :frown_color: she has this thing she does; whines, crouches down, strains the leash towards other dogs. Then when she is in reach...SNAP. She is a bit of a pill :frown_color: 


But in the house she is fine with them. Outside she just wants to hunt, and is more aggressive. :icon_rolleyes: 

My Boxers were totally the opposite; their guard dog nature came out at home and were very protective of me. But so well trained, that I never worried about them at all. My male would carry my end of the leash in his mouth when I was places dogs had to be on leashes (some security guards did not find this funny :icon_rolleyes: ) 

He was trained therapy dog, AKC canine good citizen and AKC obedience show dog. He was my heart dog and I miss him so much. Will never be another like him...


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change and @greentree plz check the group messaging!!!


----------



## Spanish Rider

Following 'cause this is just too much fun!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider you can still (easily) make it in time :biggrin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Shirts are ordered...I think...I sent the order (twice actually) but haven't received an invoice yet...so...?

We are in countdown! One more week to go :happydance: 

I have begun gathering supplies (non-food) and trying to figure out where to put everything! Times like this I miss my Van :frown_color: 

How do y'all feel about bratwurst? I found a pack of 12 for very reasonable...I could cook them the way my mother did, swimming in sauerkraut and you bread eaters could bring a pack of buns. 

Chili Friday night and bratwurst Saturday night?


----------



## ChieTheRider

Ugh I want to go so bad but it's kinda far and I don't think I can get parents to drive me.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ChieTheRider said:


> Ugh I want to go so bad but it's kinda far and I don't think I can get parents to drive me.



You are welcome anytime! 


Will be planning more of these events with more notice hopefully. Want to make it an annual gathering. 

Maybe Spring 2019


----------



## AnitaAnne

If anyone coming to the event (or driving by) is interested in anything from my unofficial "tack shop" please let me know and I will bring it along

Wintec saddles, Treeless saddles, Zilco bridles & reins, S-hack, etc.


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne said:


> If anyone coming to the event (or driving by) is interested in anything from my unofficial "tack shop" please let me know and I will bring it along
> 
> Wintec saddles, Treeless saddles, Zilco bridles & reins, S-hack, etc.


Is that your Blac Forest treeless?


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Is that your Blac Forest treeless?


I can bring it if you are interested. I remember you were interested in my Wintec 2000 saddle in the past...


----------



## greentree

Yes, I think that was for Mary. I would like to try it, and would be interested in the s- hack, too. Which nose band does it have?


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Yes, I think that was for Mary. I would like to try it, and would be interested in the s- hack, too. Which nose band does it have?


In S-hack I have the Arab size in red and the horse size in black.


----------



## ChieTheRider

hey that's a great idea, tack swap! Bring stuff you'd like to sell/trade. This should include boots and any other equip. I really wanna come to this....


maybe I'll just go to the next meet up.


----------



## SwissMiss

I would like to try an s-hack and one of your skitos :wink: 

Anyone interested in a contoured diamond wool pad (shimmable and not) - not that my tack collection could rival @AnitaAnne's but you never know, lol

And I need to get my ducks in a row re food - next week will be crazy, so I need to plan ahead...
What else besides cake an bread (sorry @AnitaAnne and @greentree) would be a good idea? Was thinking BBQ chicken, but the BBQ sauce is probably failing as well...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Which Skito pad are you interested in? Bring an under-pad, lol. I'm debating using the black Skito or the Red Haf pad. The red is just a tiny bit small but looks good 


I'm hoping some one wants a brand new Pink Zilco snap on bridle with matching Trail reins...retail value $123.00 somewhere I have a nylon breast collar in pink too...somewhere...


----------



## SwissMiss

@QueenofFrance08 needs to come - she for sure needs a second set in pink :biggrin:


your longer pad (28/29"), just to see if it swallows my girl up. And yes, I will bring an underpad


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> @QueenofFrance08 needs to come - she for sure needs a second set in pink :biggrin:
> 
> 
> your longer pad (28/29"), just to see if it swallows my girl up. And yes, I will bring an underpad


That length is my western style one, my black one is 27 inches a good size for my Tahoe. 


BBQ chicken sounds good, but honestly I think we will have enough meat! I made 6 quarts of chili :redface: 

Anyone have a pair of black beta/biothane reins with bumpy grip part in the middle? Or a biothane breeching in black? Chivas hates his crupper...tucks his tail and skootches away FAST :rofl:


----------



## Celeste

I wish I were coming. I'll try for the next one. I still have a little work to get the trailer ready. I also need to learn to drive with it. (Details, details) And, I have to work. Bummer. 

Maybe in the spring, we can do one a little further south. Talladega? Pine Mountain Trails?


----------



## Change

@Celeste - Yellowhammer is in March. Maybe we could make that an unofficial gathering like we tried to do before. @AnitaAnne and I did the 10 mile Intro rides. It was a lot of fun and fat, lazy Tango had no problem with the distance. I'm sure HWNN and PP could handle it.


----------



## Celeste

I would like to do the 10 mile. What are the dates involved?


----------



## Captain Evil

Too late to get a shirt? I’ll wear it the whole week in support. Might even wash it a time or two...


...and don't forget: Maine has trails too! Maybe not so many or so long, but still. Autumn in Maine is beautiful. And the reports of mosquitos carrying off small dogs and children has never been verified.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Captain Evil said:


> Too late to get a shirt? I’ll wear it the whole week in support. Might even wash it a time or two...
> 
> 
> ...and don't forget: Maine has trails too! Maybe not so many or so long, but still. Autumn in Maine is beautiful. And the reports of mosquitos carrying off small dogs and children has never been verified.


I'm sorry, shirt order has already been placed :frown_color: maybe next time...would have been so awesome to have folks wearing shirts all over the country. 

I need a minimum of 12 for an order.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> @Celeste - Yellowhammer is in March. Maybe we could make that an unofficial gathering like we tried to do before. @AnitaAnne and I did the 10 mile Intro rides. It was a lot of fun and fat, lazy Tango had no problem with the distance. I'm sure HWNN and PP could handle it.


Great idea!!


----------



## walkinthewalk

I want to wish all of you a very safe and wonderful time. I expect to see a lot of pictures

The ride is only three hours from me. 

I had thought about driving down without a horse to kibitz around the campfire for an evening but DH was diagnosed with prostate cancer some weeks back and will soon be starting treatments (his insurance has caused delays). I'm not leaving him alone, and I especially don't expect him to care for the horses and muck stalls, even for a day

All-y'all stay safe, stay aware of the yellow jackets (being some Benedryl for you and your horse) where those t-shirts with pride, eat a lot, and generally have a fantastic time!


----------



## SwissMiss

@walkinthewalk, so sorry to hear about your hubby. 
We will ride for you as well and enjoy the scenery :smile:

Yellow jackets? Just played target for some red ones that really disliked me going by close. But hey, pony didn't get stung, and I don't seem to be allergic, so we are all good :biggrin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@walkinthewalk I am so sorry to hear your DH is having this difficulty. It would have been so wonderful to have you come down and visit with us. Praying all goes well and you are able to come to the next one.


----------



## greentree

@walkinthewalk all our best to your DH!! We would certainly have loved to see you.

I am tired of the mechanical black cloud!😡💩🌚🌪🌫

My truck is at Ty’s.....been there 3 weeks. No idea , can’t duplicate it....when I drive it, I get 15 miles from home, and it just dies. No chug, clunk, rattle....just goes off. 
So today, Heather takes me (with Lucy and Tootsie) up to the clinic for Coggins (thank goodness I realized they expired on Saturday...not Wednesday!!), then asks me to go with her to pick up a kayak(an hour north of us). The lady is only home from 1-2, so we need to leave at noon. So she dropped me and the horses off, and I ran back up to pay the bill and get a little lunch. 

We go up there, wrangle the kayak off the ceiling of the basement, and coming home, HER truck starts making a strange noise!!💩💩💩💩🙀
She called Ty, he said bring it over, and then I went over there to give her a ride back. GEEEEZ!

I may be coming just to camp and deliver shirts at this point.......🤮🤮😭


----------



## walkinthewalk

greentree said:


> @walkinthewalk all our best to your DH!! We would certainly have loved to see you.
> 
> I am tired of the mechanical black cloud!😡💩🌚🌪🌫
> 
> My truck is at Ty’s.....been there 3 weeks. No idea , can’t duplicate it....when I drive it, I get 15 miles from home, and it just dies. No chug, clunk, rattle....just goes off.
> So today, Heather takes me (with Lucy and Tootsie) up to the clinic for Coggins (thank goodness I realized they expired on Saturday...not Wednesday!!), then asks me to go with her to pick up a kayak(an hour north of us). The lady is only home from 1-2, so we need to leave at noon. So she dropped me and the horses off, and I ran back up to pay the bill and get a little lunch.
> 
> We go up there, wrangle the kayak off the ceiling of the basement, and coming home, HER truck starts making a strange noise!!💩💩💩💩🙀
> She called Ty, he said bring it over, and then I went over there to give her a ride back. GEEEEZ!
> 
> I may be coming just to camp and deliver shirts at this point.......🤮🤮😭


Thank you for the well wishes for DH:smile: That was the only part of your post I could like:|

The only thing worse than a truck that won't run is a horse that won't be caught:gallop:


----------



## SwissMiss

@greentree, noooo you need to come and ride!
Does your truck just die without warning? Did you - by chance- get a new battery recently?
Had something similar happen with my car. Without any warning (e.g. on the interstate) my car would just die - and slamming the door would start it back up. Had a wiggly battery pole that made a bad connection...


----------



## greentree

SwissMiss said:


> @greentree, noooo you need to come and ride!
> Does your truck just die without warning? Did you - by chance- get a new battery recently?
> Had something similar happen with my car. Without any warning (e.g. on the interstate) my car would just die - and slamming the door would start it back up. Had a wiggly battery pole that made a bad connection...


DH cleaned off the battery poles when it died on him....Normally when it needs a battery, or the posts to be cleaned, it won’t start, or the gauges do weird things. 

DH says it is throwing a code for oil pressure. Which means it could be a sensor, or an expensive pump, or a really expensive pump or valve....but of course, HE can’t get it to die.....


----------



## SwissMiss

Truck trouble suck! 

I just had a tune-up done, as my truck started to shudder a bit - what a difference. 



Hopefully it is only a sensor *fingers crossed*


----------



## AnitaAnne

@greentree truck troubles :eek_color: you must come and RIDE one of the vehicles must work! 

My Chevy van did the exact same thing...would just suddenly die, no warning at all :evil: I would take it to the mechanic and they wouldn't find anything wrong. Even left the trailer with them so they could tow with it. Nothing. Couldn't find anything wrong; no codes...

See sometimes, it would start back up, sometimes it wouldn't :evil::evil: 

I finally got tired of fixing things that didn't change anything. I was scared to drive it anywhere so I sold it to Carmax for $500. I miss being able to camp in the van, but I just couldn't trust it :frown_color:


----------



## greentree

If this truck goes, then I may as well sell my trailer, too. There is ZERO way I can make a truck payment. 

The trailer is a 2005 bumper pull Featherlite Aluminum draft size 3-horse slant, with the wall hinged to hold a carriage. Folding rear tack. A 1972 Corvette fits inside. Hauls 4 horses pretty handily. 

Just planting the seed....lol.


----------



## Celeste

What if we don't have a Corvette?


----------



## Spanish Rider

> What if we don't have a Corvette?


Hey, I'd take the power of one horse over the 255 hp of the Corvette any day!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Does the 1972 corvette come with it?


Do four horses come with it? 



What about the carriage?


----------



## Carolina Girl

I just joined HF and saw this post, too soon for me to plan it out but will definitely ride next time, any spring rides in the outlook? Looks like a beautiful place.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Welcome to the Horse Forum @Carolina Girl 

We hope to have another ride in the spring, not sure right now where it will be. 

Really look:smile:ing forward to this trip though


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne said:


> Does the 1972 corvette come with it?
> 
> 
> Do four horses come with it?
> 
> 
> 
> What about the carriage?


Why, YES! We can even through in a sleigh!!😂😂

Is there a hose and sprayer at this camp, or should I bring one?

It was hilarious....not sure if we are laughing or crying! Heather texted me saying she is going to replace the two rear tires on her trailer to be safe. Do I have a trailer aid ramp, so she can jack up both sides? I said sure....then she texted me back....you know, her truck is out at the mechanic! I almost offered her MINE! DOH....

Those Sallee and Brookledge horse haulers go right by here ALLL the time....we may need to ride out to the interstate and stick our hooves out!🏇🏇


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> Those Sallee and Brookledge horse haulers go right by here ALLL the time....we may need to ride out to the interstate and stick our hooves out!🏇🏇


Lol. 
True story: my riding buddy lives fairly close to the Natchez Trace Parkway (as the crow flies), but it takes _forever_ to take the road.
For rides that are past his house, he just rides to the street and hitches a trailer-ride with someone else coming up his way :biggrin:


----------



## greentree

Years ago, we did an endurance ride at the Forest right next to the military training facility in Louisiana. I was doing a 75, I think, so left really early, and DH went back to sleep in the camper. A Diesel engine and beeping woke him, and he looked out the window, eye level to a saddled Appaloosa! The App was riding the flat-bed wrecker as it tilted to the ground, and walked off!! The girl was fairly local, and her truck quit on the road, so she saddled the horse, and the wrecker happened by, so they hitched a ride🤣🤣


----------



## SwissMiss

Need to finish some work, pack, hook up the trailer, load the pony and get on my way...



Looking forward to meeting y'all :biggrin:


----------



## Change

I've never hitched a ride on horseback, but I did once with my car. I was driving from Riverside, CA to Denver, CO when my car conked out during a blizzard. I had been chatting on the CB with a semi just ahead of me when the car started making weird clunking sounds before dying. I asked him if he could radio for assistance for me. About 10 minutes later I saw the most amazing thing come out of the near white-out conditions on the road ahead of me. A semi truck BACKING down the interstate toward me. This driver had stopped and backed his truck at least a half-mile in a snow storm to help me!

He tied a heavy strap from his trailer bumper to my car and pulled me 25 miles through the storm to a little town he knew had a railway ramp and got the rail workers to help him load my car in the back of the semi. Then he drove me all the way into Denver, which was a good 250 miles. 

Okay! So today is the day. I have to finish paying bills, pack up the truck and hitch the trailer, load the horse and dog and head west!
@Carolina Girl - Keep an eye on the Over 40s group for the next one! That's where we came up with the idea. And we're a fun bunch to hang out with! Age is not a requirement, either!


----------



## JCnGrace

You all have a blast!


----------



## Spanish Rider

Photos, photos, photos! We'll be needing photos!:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:

Have fun & stay safe!:cowboy:


----------



## gunslinger

Sorry I couldn't make it this year......hope you all have a great time.....


----------



## SueC

Just letting you all know I just finished an evening ride in your honour at 6.45pm West Australian time, which is apparently 5.45am Alabama time, so you may not even be out of bed yet! ;-) Hello from Sunsmart and me, and happy camping and riding! :cowboy:


----------



## AnitaAnne

WooHoo!! 

I'm back too and unloaded, worn out from the First Ever HF Meet Greet and Ride!! It was so much fun and everyone felt like old friends ride from the start!! 

We had a blast and some unexpected excitement...have to work the next couple of days so someone else will likely fill everyone in. Hopefully post a few pictures 


:wave:

:cowboy:


----------



## greentree

gunslinger said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it this year......hope you all have a great time.....


 @gunslinger Have you ever ridden at Rock Bridge Canyon?


----------



## LoriF

Hope you all had a great time. Pics, pics, pics.


----------



## SwissMiss

Raya was soooo happy to be back in her FLAT and soft pasture :rofl::rofl:


----------



## SueC

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: @SwissMiss!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Raya was soooo happy to be back in her FLAT and soft pasture :rofl::rofl:


No problems loading on the way home :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Chivas was super happy to be home too, but he was so cute looking out the window at times as we were driving home...Sassy actually nickered to him and Maxine when we came home


----------



## SueC

What about you humans? Did you have any time to lie down in a nice flat soft pasture to recuperate, or was it straight back to chores and work?


:music019:


Photosphotosphotosphotosphotosphotosphotosphotosphotosphotosphotos...


----------



## JCnGrace

AnitaAnne said:


> WooHoo!!
> 
> I'm back too and unloaded, worn out from the First Ever HF Meet Greet and Ride!! It was so much fun and everyone felt like old friends ride from the start!!
> 
> We had a blast and some unexpected excitement...have to work the next couple of days so someone else will likely fill everyone in. Hopefully post a few pictures
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> :cowboy:





Not fair to leave us all hanging! LOL 


Glad you had such a good time.


----------



## Change

I made it back home safely, too. Cally was so glad to see Tango! She started calling to him as we were driving down the road before we even got to the driveway to unload. She must have been so disappointed when Tango's first action after unloading was to bury his nose in the grass! LOL! He was very happy to be home, though.

But! About the weekend. We arrived Friday just behind @greentree and her friend, Heather. Shortly after that, @SwissMiss arrived, followed by @anitaAnn and her friend. After settling in and setting up camp, *greentree*, Heather and I went for a short ride, then we hung around camp talking like old friends, laughing and eating the fantastic chili *AnitaAnn *made. Oh, and *SwissMiss's *delicious bread and lemon cake!

The next morning we had scrambled eggs and bacon and SwissMiss made espresso for the caffeine addicts (and more of SwissMiss's bread for me!) then saddled up and headed for the trails. I think we made a wrong turn somewhere because we ended up doing almost 14 miles on some pretty challenging terrain, but it was SO MUCH FUN! We rode for 6 hours!

Y'all know I'm bad about taking pictures, but I did manage to download one. Here's a Between-The-Ears shot of the grotto we rode down to:









After the ride, greentree made hamburgers, we had a bonfire, drank wine (beer for me) and laughed until our ribs hurt.

Next time we do this, I sure hope we can do more than a weekend.


----------



## SwissMiss

Glad I didn't read reviews of Rock Bridge canyon before I agreed to come: :rofl:
"The yellow trail was my favorite, but they were ALL spectacular! Be sure your horse is in great shape and a SEASONED trail horse. All the trails we rode had steep inclines/descents..." 

But, for my first horse camping experience ever (and riding longer than 90 mins in over 30 years :wink I could not have been in better company. Thank's y'all to help Raya and me along - we had such a great time and I can't wait to repeat it!


----------



## Spanish Rider

So, so glad that you all took this opportunity to meet and ride. Such a great time!


----------



## LoriF

It sounds like you all had a great time. I'll have to admit, I'm a little jelly. Oh well, maybe next time. I sure hope someone took more pics, I'd love to see what it looked like. From the one pic seen, I bet it was beautiful.


----------



## egrogan

Thanks for taking us along with you. Would love to see more pictures! :wink:


----------



## gingerscout

SwissMiss said:


> Glad I didn't read reviews of Rock Bridge canyon before I agreed to come: :rofl:
> "The yellow trail was my favorite, but they were ALL spectacular! Be sure your horse is in great shape and a SEASONED trail horse. All the trails we rode had steep inclines/descents..."
> 
> But, for my first horse camping experience ever (and riding longer than 90 mins in over 30 years :wink I could not have been in better company. Thank's y'all to help Raya and me along - we had such a great time and I can't wait to repeat it!



well darn, I was like if I could get time next year off it sounds fun, but neither me nor my horse is seasoned and used to steep inclines.. lol


----------



## SwissMiss

gingerscout said:


> well darn, I was like if I could get time next year off it sounds fun, but neither me nor my horse is seasoned and used to steep inclines.. lol


Trust me, Raya and I are far from seasoned (or fit for that matter) and we are used to flat riding :biggrin: It was probably more challenging for us than others, but we both had fun!


----------



## greentree

Here is a picture from a reforested part of the trail! The view was gorgeous, but a little difficult to capture on a cell phone....


----------



## AnitaAnne

Didn't mean to leave y'all with a cliffhanger LOL. 

I arrived quite a bit later than expected to camp; but my truck is sporting 4 new tires now :icon_rolleyes: 

After everyone had arrived, unloaded and set up individual campsites, we got the "mess hall" and "dining area set up. By that time it was fairly late and only @greentree @Change and H went out for a short trail ride heading off into the sunset


----------



## AnitaAnne

Lily happy to go for a ride

Our mess hall and campfire (with @Change rig in the background)


----------



## AnitaAnne

Saturday morning dawned bright and clear and HOT and Humid! But we had a communal breakfast of fresh eggs, meaty bacon, and fresh bread along with COFFEE :smile: and fresh fruit. 

We all mounted up and took a group picture before heading out. (picture to follow; technical difficulties) 

We headed down the trail on what we were told was 6-6.5 miles loop. First was a rocky orange dirt road with a few hills and gullies but bright sunlight all around. 

The view was fabulous!


----------



## AnitaAnne

We finally reached the shade where the ground varied from sandy soil to rocky areas. There were "s"curves and small elevation changes, but overall quite pleasant. 


We passed several picturesque areas


----------



## AnitaAnne

The trail just went on and on, and we still hadn't reached certain makers after traversing over six miles. 

There were a couple steep creek crossings (sorry no picture) and @greentree horse Lucy lost one of her boots. It was rescued from the boot-sucking mud, and we were back on our way. Some horse needed a little more encouragement than others, but all crossed without any serious mishaps. 

At this point, trouble was brewing. Chivas, aka Fozzie Bear, was in respiratory distress. His winter coat had been coming in, and the heat and the humidity were overtaking his ability to recover. A short rest stop was made and several used the opportunity to dismount and get the kinks out of cramped human and equine legs


----------



## AnitaAnne

We continued on, and finally reached one of the markers; the boat ramp...Chivas charged in as soon as he saw the water! Unfortunately I couldn't get him to drink much :frown_color:

The hard part was getting him to come out; that pony loves to get in the water :rofl: 

Trying to get Chivas back up the boat ramp...


----------



## AnitaAnne

We proceeded down the trail and came upon another very muddy bank. This time it was @SwissMiss who had to fish around in the mud for Raya's no-longer-bright-orange-now-muddy-muck-brown boot :frown_color:

After the very muddy bank and creek crossing, we traversed up a rather steep hill. At the top I had to once again let Chivas rest and I got off _again_ to start walking on the fairly level stretch. The leaders; @greentree and H quickly outdistanced the rest of us and we dropped behind. After weaving around a few curves and dealing with some minor elevation changes, Chivas seemed slightly better. 


Then we came around a corner only to discover a humongous climb after yet another creek crossing...however this time we saw huge KEEP OUT signs on either side of the trail :think: We couldn't see any other trail leading away from the area so went ahead and started riding up it. 

The hillside turned out to be too steep for Chivas in his "fluffy" warm coat. 
@Change agreed to pony Chivas and so I cheerfully accepted 


Was my first time "tailing" my horse. Definitely a bucket list activity!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I was seriously worried about my horse's state of health and decided to take advantage of the "free pickup" option Rock Bridge Canyon offers, but first we had to make it to the first pick-up site, a small campground.


We finally reached the top of that giant climb and found the campsite. 
@SwissMiss and "C" decided to end their ride too and we three waited for a pickup while @greentree @Change and "H" continued on heading for the canyon. 


At this point is when things got a little um...exciting...


----------



## AnitaAnne

While waiting for the pickup trailer, we met several people also taking a break, and some also waiting for a pickup. Shortly after two horses left, a red car came racing up the road and halted near us. She informed our group and another group that we were trespassing and ordered us off the property, threatening to call the police :eek_color::eek_color:

The young man offered to pay her to continue their ride, but his offer was rudely turned down and she again ordered all of us off. I told her we were trying to leave. 

The couple (and mom) decided to just go on with their ride and did just that! 

The three of us went around a gate into a shady area and waited for the trailer to come...


----------



## waresbear

Continue!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eventually the trailer arrived and we loaded up; first "C" loaded Maxine and then @SwissMiss loaded Raya. Chivas hopped right up after them and the door was closed. 

Once again I was grateful Chivas is a self-loader. Point and Shoot 

We met the rest of the group at the stalls and Chivas got a nice BATH to get rid of all the MUD ;-)

That night had another wonderful meal with fresh ground hamburgers brought and cooked by @greentree and an assortment of sides including a cucumber/pasta salad from "C" and a very tasty, moist lemon cake made by @SwissMiss. Can you say YUMMY :cheers:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sunday morning was again a bright and sunny day, and still hot and muggy in the 80's before 8am. 

@SwissMiss and @Change decided to op out of Sundays ride and stayed at camp. 

We went a much easier trail this time (even more certain a wrong turn MUST have occurred on Saturday's ride. 

Anyway, things were going well. 

@greentree and "H" on their pretty Arabs were again leading our group. 


Some scenes from this morning's ride


----------



## AnitaAnne

But once again the heat and humidity put Chivas in respiratory distress at the brisk pace and "C" and I parted company with @greentree and "H" at the pretty little creek where Chivas finally drank some water...


Chivas leading the way back


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sunday afternoon; a couple of happy campers with their designer purses :rofl:

Packing up for the ride home (stalls in background) 

Although it was hotter than expected, was a great trip!!! 

Sad to say goodbye to anyone, and no times for long goodbyes. But we will get together again, just not sure when...


Thank each and every one of you for such a fabulous trip! I will miss you all and we will get together again!! 


:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

The group ready to ride! Photo curtesy of @greentree DH that also attended the M-G-R but was a non-rider this time anyway! 

Also a close up of my red shirt showing the design detail. I  it


----------



## tinyliny

Gosh, I Soooo wish I could have joined you! But, I'm glad it went well.






cold, rainy fall here. hard to imagine heat stress.


----------



## tinyliny

LOVE the Tshirt!!! you guys are truly awesome people!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Great pictures and love detailed description of your weekend @AnitaAnne, thank you! Seems like these days I have to live vicariously through other peoples trail rides (too many critters needing care and don't have a big enough trailer to take them all with me LOL). Sounded like so much fun other than the nasty people trying to run you off while you were waiting for a trailer to pick you up.


----------



## gottatrot

Very jealous, it looks like so much fun!! Love the shirt.


----------



## egrogan

Looks like a wonderful trip! I think I would have been eaten by that heat/humidity too. Loved the pictures!


----------



## Celeste

Everybody has a wrong turn adventure. @AnitaAnne I feel sure that the heat is what got to Chivas.


----------



## SwissMiss

With Raya being pretty much out of shape and used to only flat trails I opted not to ride Sunday, as we still had a loong trailer ride ahead of us. So while Raya was hoovering all available hay in her stall, @greentree's DH and I drove/hiked to one of the waterfalls. Still lots of inclines, but the scenery was absolutely beautiful! And a lot cooler as well :wink:

It was an awesome weekend with friends that was over waaay too quickly.


----------



## carshon

Bucket list activity for me! I hope you are still doing rides in a few years when I no longer have a monthly college payment and can take a few days off of my multiple jobs. the pics were great.

So sorry Chivas did not handle the heat well.


----------



## Spanish Rider

@carshon , I hear ya on the college payments…


Thank you all so much for the pics. Loved the water, group photos, Rayita and divine twinkle lights for dining!


----------



## Spanish Rider

@carshon , I hear ya on the college payments…


Thank you all so much for the pics. Loved the water, group photos, Rayita and divine twinkle lights for dining!


----------



## gunslinger

greentree said:


> @*gunslinger* Have you ever ridden at Rock Bridge Canyon?



No I haven't......


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss STUNNING pictures!! That was well worth the hike! Thanks for sharing  

Maybe we should all return Oct 22...after all we have the shirts :rofl: 

Chivas normally handles the heat without issue; we used to ride in Florida in August and September...but not with a woolly coat :frown_color:


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne said:


> @SwissMiss STUNNING pictures!! That was well worth the hike! Thanks for sharing
> 
> Maybe we should all return Oct 22...after all we have the shirts :rofl:
> 
> Chivas normally handles the heat without issue; we used to ride in Florida in August and September...but not with a woolly coat :frown_color:


Oh, yes!! Let’s go back! We seriously need to do that other trail!! 

My friend Tami wants to come over from Texas and ride with us, too!! Especially NOW, since I told her how great everyone was!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Oh, yes!! Let’s go back! We seriously need to do that other trail!!
> 
> My friend Tami wants to come over from Texas and ride with us, too!! Especially NOW, since I told her how great everyone was!!


Maybe we could get the cabin..."C" can't come, she has other plans

Changes to make; get on horses earlier in the morning 

I have class today and tomorrow, haven't even seen Chivas since I dropped him off Sunday :frown_color:


----------



## SwissMiss

Yes, we need to explore the other trails! Just need some time to condition my pony, so I don't feel like riding her in the ground...


----------



## walkinthewalk

SwissMiss said:


> Yes, we need to explore the other trails! Just need some time to condition my pony, so I don't feel like riding her in the ground...


One doesn't really need a lot of trails to get a horse in reasonable condition --- it's finding the time to stay at it

I am fortunate to live at the very peak of a road that it is not quite two miles to my house from either end of the road.

It's an old rum-running-style road, barely more than one lane with several hairpin turns on hills; the flattest part of this road is the half mile stretch in front of my house, lol. 

I used to make conditioning a timed event. Starting out at a dog walk nearly the entire way in the early Spring and working up to a running walk much of the way down and back up.

I let the horse tell me how far it wanted to push because it was Duke who thought life WAS a timed event anyway

A short but rough "training track" like that can accomplish a lot to develop the horse's lung power and muscles.

I always got off and walked beside Duke the last 1/2 - 3/4 mile to share in his misery and work on my own lung power. Duke had a really fast dog walk so I had to move out to keep up, lollol. RIP my precious Duke------

*****
To repeat myself, Conditioning the horse is the easy part --- it's finding the time to keep at it, so the work pays off


----------



## SwissMiss

walkinthewalk said:


> To repeat myself, Conditioning the horse is the easy part --- it's finding the time to keep at it, so the work pays off


I fully agree! Time is always the problem. And with the temps we had recently, riding anything faster than a walk was pretty bad... 
I got a pretty good cardio workout myself, as I walked the inclines where my pony was struggling...


----------



## egrogan

walkinthewalk said:


> *****
> To repeat myself, Conditioning the horse is the easy part --- it's finding the time to keep at it, so the work pays off



Oh @walkinthewalk, you are summing up my life right now! I have hills for days--but not the days to ride the hills!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> I fully agree! Time is always the problem. And with the temps we had recently, riding anything faster than a walk was pretty bad...
> I got a pretty good cardio workout myself, as I walked the inclines where my pony was struggling...


Ditto...had 2 take off July and August because of the heat and humidity My lungs couldn't handle it :frown_color: my pony is who suffered...


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne Cheer up! This horrible storm is supposed to bring in fall weather!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @AnitaAnne Cheer up! This horrible storm is supposed to bring in fall weather!


 @Celeste are you in the path of the hurricane? We are getting lots of rain, little windy earlier but that's all.


----------



## Spanish Rider

You're having another hurricane?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Spanish Rider said:


> You're having another hurricane?


Yes, huge category 4 hit Panama City yesterday. I'm far inland and not in the path but @Celeste is further south and right in the path...


----------



## Celeste

The house is ok and our electricity came back on. I haven't ridden around to see what damage there is outside.


----------



## SwissMiss

Glad to hear you are ok @Celeste


----------



## AnitaAnne

So good to hear you are ok @Celeste


----------



## AnitaAnne

I forgot to mention that coming back to camp on Sunday, Chivas spooked at...*Purple Flowers* :eek_color: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Spanish Rider

So, he doesn't spook at flowers of other colors? Only purple?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Spanish Rider said:


> So, he doesn't spook at flowers of other colors? Only purple?


Apparently not! I was a bit ticked at him for spooking at flowers...but guess it meant he was feeling pretty good! 


I took off his bridle at the last creek crossing, so now I am wondering if he wouldn't drink because of the bit...he didn't used to have a problem but things change :frown_color:


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> I forgot to mention that coming back to camp on Sunday, Chivas spooked at...*Purple Flowers*





Spanish Rider said:


> So, he doesn't spook at flowers of other colors? Only purple?


Well Sultan was there in spirit then, as spooking at only purple flowers is standard for him!! :rofl:


Sounds like the weekend was quite an adventure - hoping I can make it at some point in the future. 



I am curious about the trespassing.. did you ask whoever came to pick you up in the trailer about it? Seems like they wouldn't use an illegal spot as a designated pick-up point!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@greentree got the backstory on the whole trespassing deal. Basically the canyon IS owned by the lady (and her hubby) that kicked us out. There is a court case about the issue between the owners and the City; don't know how it will be resolved. 


Really I was just glad the heated discussion did not turn into a brawl or a shootout. All I wanted was to get the horses loaded and get out of there before anyone's temper got out of hand. Our group was quiet, respectful and just trying to get back to camp...


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> Well Sultan was there in spirit then, as spooking at only purple flowers is standard for him!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> Sounds like the weekend was quite an adventure - hoping I can make it at some point in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious about the trespassing.. did you ask whoever came to pick you up in the trailer about it? Seems like they wouldn't use an illegal spot as a designated pick-up point!!


I forgot about Sultan's purple flower spooks! :rofl: I wish I had a picture of the flowers in question, but as I was going sideways rather quickly couldn't quite get the phone out :frown_color:


We NEVER see flowers on our usual trails!


----------



## Oreos Girl

This sounds like an awesome trip. I hope that I can participate next time.


----------



## LoriF

It sounded like you guys had such fun. I would love to join on the next adventure. Hopefully it might be a little closer, planned in enough advance that I can get off and/or long enough that a ten hour drive one way is worth it. Is that too much asking? :smile:


----------



## tinyliny

I missed the part about landowners yelling at you. I left the thread, a ways back, so maybe it came in while I was gone. Scary.


I wonder . . . . maybe horses see colors differenctly. What we see as purple, they may see as white.
Birds see colors differently. But, I can't remember what the difference is.


----------



## AnitaAnne

LoriF said:


> It sounded like you guys had such fun. I would love to join on the next adventure. Hopefully it might be a little closer, planned in enough advance that I can get off and/or long enough that a ten hour drive one way is worth it. Is that too much asking? :smile:


Would love to have more members come...been thinking about beginning the planning for a spring 2019 HF Meet-Greet-Ride 

Also not sure the gathering will be at the same location...shall we start discussing locations now???


----------



## AnitaAnne

I designed the shirts so the Logo could be easily changed from year to year and location to location :wink:


----------



## Celeste

I need to send you a check for my shirt if you ordered me one.

I vote somewhere a little further south. Taledaga. I'll look into other places. @Oreo's girl knows most of the Georgia trails. Maybe she will help us out.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I need to send you a check for my shirt if you ordered me one.
> 
> I vote somewhere a little further south. Taledaga. I'll look into other places. @Oreo's girl knows most of the Georgia trails. Maybe she will help us out.


I ordered you one, text me your address and I will send it to you :smile:


----------



## AnitaAnne

tinyliny said:


> I missed the part about landowners yelling at you. I left the thread, a ways back, so maybe it came in while I was gone. Scary.
> 
> 
> I wonder . . . . maybe horses see colors differenctly. What we see as purple, they may see as white.
> Birds see colors differently. But, I can't remember what the difference is.


You might have to go back and read up :wink: 

I have no idea what he saw, but I was maybe guilty of staring at them thinking "what pretty flowers" so I maybe caused that spook by focusing on them :shrug:


----------



## Oreos Girl

I really like Heart of Dixie in Troy, AL. It is sandy and fairly flat.


In Georgia, my favorite so far has been Watson Mill Bridge and A.H. Stephens State Parks.


I will go ahead and recommend a weekend. March 3rd, 2019. It is my spring break but all of the above are only a couple of hours away from me so I could do a not long holiday too.


If we want to go north, Tennessee has Big South Fork (national park) and Eastfork (private) in the same area.


----------



## gunslinger

I second Big South Fork....great place


----------



## SwissMiss

Will scout out some places in MS. Bonita Lakes and Brushy Creek have been recommended to me. Good excuse to have to try them out :biggrin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Love all the ideas pouring in!!! 


Flat riding in Troy would maybe be closer for our Floridian members and easier on the ones used to the flatlands. 


Big South Fork is rather the opposite in terrain and location, and should be better for those more north of me. 


Personally, I would like to try BOTH!! We may want to think about a spring ride and a fall ride...but having someone along who knows the trails would be a big plus so would be great to have folks scouting out some trails! 


Also thinking about extending the trip to a Thursday through Sunday, with those that need to arriving Friday or even Saturday if they live close.


----------



## Change

I'm game for almost anywhere and any time as soon as my leave time grows back. Had to blow it all last week on my rescue-my-sister adventure. I'll post it the story in the 0ver 40s thread!


----------



## walkinthewalk

I saw this western style dude ranch (with cabins available and pull thru camp sites) on RFDTV. America by Horseback was there. They have all levels of trails.

It's in SE Ohio, in the Hocking Hills area. I think they said they own 2,000 acres and have 50 miles of guest trails.

About the Ranch - Smoke Rise Ranch Resort


----------



## AnitaAnne

walkinthewalk said:


> I saw this western style dude ranch (with cabins available and pull thru camp sites) on RFDTV. America by Horseback was there. They have all levels of trails.
> 
> It's in SE Ohio, in the Hocking Hills area. I think they said they own 2,000 acres and have 50 miles of guest trails.
> 
> About the Ranch - Smoke Rise Ranch Resort


WOW very interesting! Will definitely check out that place on my next visit to Ohio, but a little too far to travel for a weekend with my pony...


----------



## walkinthewalk

All'y'all need to up the ante on the weekend thing, and make it a four day weekend the next time, lol


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne said:


> WOW very interesting! Will definitely check out that place on my next visit to Ohio, but a little too far to travel for a weekend with my pony...


Not if you stop here for a Mammoth Cave ride on the way!

HF needs to step up and get US a TV show!!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Not if you stop here for a Mammoth Cave ride on the way!
> 
> HF needs to step up and get US a TV show!!!!


Would Mammoth Cave be a possible site? Or would you want to host our group :Angel:


----------



## greentree

Yes! There is a wonderful campground (Mammoth Cave Horse Camp) and it would be awesome to have everyone there! He has a nice pavilion. Ther is LOTS of distraction for family members, if needed. 

I came over here to alert all the Meet and Greet group that you will have goodies in the mail next week!! I will send “C”’s with @AnitaAnne ‘s munless you would rather PM me “C”’s address...


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Yes! There is a wonderful campground (Mammoth Cave Horse Camp) and it would be awesome to have everyone there! He has a nice pavilion. Ther is LOTS of distraction for family members, if needed.
> 
> I came over here to alert all the Meet and Greet group that you will have goodies in the mail next week!! I will send “C”’s with @AnitaAnne ‘s munless you would rather PM me “C”’s address...


You can send "C" to me, I'm not even sure I know her address :redface:

Does Mammoth Cave have power in the horse campground? I remember going to Mammoth Caves as a child with my family and loved the caves! 


Or we could camp at your place and trailer out :rofl: you have plenty of stalls and a covered arena


----------



## greentree

My place IS FREE!! Woot!! I can see us caravaning horse trailers down the road!! We could also do Long C Trails and Mammoth Cave, plus be tourists on foot, if we wanted....


----------



## AnitaAnne

Just checked the mileage...Mammoth Caves is 350 miles from me...six hours by car would be closer to eight hours with truck and trailer. That is a full day driving :frown_color:


----------



## greentree

I am about an hour shy of MC....so you can do it! Plus, you have to stop and pick up @Change , then @walkinthewalk .🏇🏇😂


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> I am about an hour shy of MC....so you can do it! Plus, you have to stop and pick up @Change , then @walkinthewalk .🏇🏇😂


:rofl: I'm going to let @Change pick us all up! She's the pro driver especially after her sister's rescue :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

It was 44 degrees this morning!! I actually turned on the heat for a couple of hours to take the chill off the house. 

Imagine if we had been camping this weekend! Chivas would have been appropriately dressed :rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

Hmm, MC is about 500 mi from me - don't think I could convince my family to make the trip in a truck without ac :think:

Yep, rather fresh here this morning a well. I would have been cold in my tent, lol.

No riding yet - had a pumpkin carving party last night and the witch brew (day glo green) seems to have been a little more potent that it felt  :winetime:


----------



## greentree

We had a good frost here.... Spirit is going to be totally ticked because I left him out last night!! I’m a cruel horse owner. 
@SwissMiss they could fly!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> We had a good frost here.... Spirit is going to be totally ticked because I left him out last night!! I’m a cruel horse owner.
> 
> @SwissMiss they could fly!!


We could all fly and let you provide us with horses :tardis:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss what was in the witches brew? Is day glo green a color or an ingredient or?? I am so uneducated on this stuff...


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> @SwissMiss what was in the witches brew? Is day glo green a color or an ingredient or?? I am so uneducated on this stuff...


The color was day glo green, very yummy and I suspect with a very liberal amount of Russian water :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> The color was day glo green, very yummy and I suspect with a very liberal amount of Russian water :rofl:


Russian Water and a liberal dose of sugary stuff can really make the evening memories last well into the next day :beatup:


----------



## gunslinger

SwissMiss said:


> I would have been cold in my tent, lol.



This is perfect camping weather IMO.....I'm lucky to have some very good sleeping bags, and a Mr. Heater to warm things up before climbing out of the rack in the morning....


This weather makes sitting around a campfire much more enjoyable.


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> This is perfect camping weather IMO.....I'm lucky to have some very good sleeping bags, and a Mr. Heater to warm things up before climbing out of the rack in the morning....
> 
> 
> This weather makes sitting around a campfire much more enjoyable.


Perfect camping weather if one doesn't have to get up at 6 am to feed horses! I love campfires! Love to campout but sure is better with electrical power :wink: 


I really miss my van for camping. It was so nice to be able to keep everything in the back, plus it had a couch/bed and I had room with the middle seats out for refrigerator, A/C and heater. Plus just space to move around in. But the way it kept just suddenly turning off while driving scared me to much to keep driving it. Never really could find the problem, although the last code that showed was the fuel sensor.


----------



## walkinthewalk

gunslinger said:


> This is perfect camping weather IMO.....I'm lucky to have some very good sleeping bags, and a Mr. Heater to warm things up before climbing out of the rack in the morning....
> 
> 
> This weather makes sitting around a campfire much more enjoyable.


Have you ever ridden here?

http://theboloclub.com

I don't think it's that far from you:smile:


----------



## AnitaAnne

walkinthewalk said:


> Have you ever ridden here?
> 
> http://theboloclub.com
> 
> I don't think it's that far from you:smile:


This place looks very interesting! I like that it has lots of flatter trails and the mountain trails too. Folks that fly in could rent a horse!! 

We might miss Bubba and the Lady in the red car...NOT


----------



## greentree

walkinthewalk said:


> Have you ever ridden here?
> 
> http://theboloclub.com
> 
> I don't think it's that far from you:smile:


That place looks awesome!! May be out of $$$ range, though, but it is only 2 1/2 hours from here!! May have to do a day ride.... I wonder how many of the trails are open during hunting season?


----------



## SwissMiss

@greentree, did I miss something price-wise? Camping and riding fee (besides horse rental) look reasonable to me.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> That place looks awesome!! May be out of $$$ range, though, but it is only 2 1/2 hours from here!! May have to do a day ride.... I wonder how many of the trails are open during hunting season?


The prices didn't look too bad. $35/day for campsite plus $10/day stall with one time $5 stall cleaning. 

The big cabin/house is expensive has 4 bedrooms and two baths at $158/night for two bedrooms with two night minimum. 


There is a $10/day ride fee, but I think that is just for day riders...


I need to be a retiree with unlimited income so I can travel to all these places!


----------



## walkinthewalk

greentree said:


> That place looks awesome!! May be out of $$$ range, though, but it is only 2 1/2 hours from here!! May have to do a day ride.... I wonder how many of the trails are open during hunting season?


I knew at one time but can't remember:frown_color:

Best to call them and ask:smile:

They are only 55 miles from me. By the time I discovered them, I was down to two horses and my primo social horse is not that kind of trail riding-rideable anymore --- Joker my IR horse with the old sacrum injury:frown_color:

Rusty is 24 and could more than handle a couple hours down there BUT he hasn't been off the property since 2006. Plus he never has been good in a social setting of more than a few horses *that he knows and likes*.

He's been known to cow kick another horse out of the clear blue -- no warnings, no ear pinning, no tail swishing, just WHAP! If he decides he doesn't like the horse.

I'm not taking Rusty anyplace there are other horses, at this stage of the game, lol.

Bolo Club does have horse rentals. If they would have any TWH's hanging around, I've thought about going down and ride one of their horses for a couple hours --- which I think 2 hours is about all I got in me these days, then crawl in my car and still be able to shift gears to get home, lollol. That's an expensive venture to make a habit out of it but a once or twice thing is doable:cowboy:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Website says horse riding Jan 13th or so through October 30th. Hunting club from Nov 1st to Jan ?

@greentree (and anyone else close by) you have about a week to go visit and get a ride in to see how we would like the place!


----------



## greentree

@walkinthewalk I’ll bring Sissy for you to ride! She is big, but she packs DH around like a pony ride pony!!


----------



## greentree

@Change @AnitaAnne @SwissMiss @SueC You’ve Got Mail!!! The packages are on the WAY!


----------



## Change

@greentree - YAY!! Goodies!

Sis texted me a picture of that pretty 11 yr old Arab gelding the school has. 15.2, I'm guessing. Bay. Pretty. Remind me that I really don't need another horse.

As I said before, I had so much fun on our last trip that I'm game for meeting up anywhere!


----------



## greentree

Change said:


> @greentree - YAY!! Goodies!
> 
> Sis texted me a picture of that pretty 11 yr old Arab gelding the school has. 15.2, I'm guessing. Bay. Pretty. Remind me that I really don't need another horse.
> 
> As I said before, I had so much fun on our last trip that I'm game for meeting up anywhere!


I want to see him!!

It was hilarious....🤣😂🤣😇

I put that bag on the counter at the little mail/tobacco place that I use,( just so I can give the owner a hard time😇😇🤪), and said, “None of these are going to Democrats!!” We laughed!!! (You know I would NEVER do that at the real P.O....)

The first time I went in there, every time someone would come to the drive thru window, he would make some comment....”these idiots come here every day, and still don’t know what they want”; “I don’t even LIKE tobacco”; “just give me the freakin’ money, lady, I don’t want all of your [email protected] change....I don’t have TIME to wait for you to dig through your purse for 10 minutes”....🤐🤐🤪🤪 It was hilarious! Now, no matter what time I go in there, he says, “I close at 5:30!!” Cray-cray....

It is quite cool outside..! I just counted the bales of hay (which have not unloaded themselves yet) and there are 50!,!


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne Thank you so much for the shirt!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @AnitaAnne Thank you so much for the shirt!!


You are very welcome! 

You were with us in spirit :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss

@greentree, I've got mail :biggrin: Thank you! And thank you @SueC for the yummy cookies. Amazing considering how far they have come!!!


----------



## SueC

I must have made them over a month ago now, @SwissMiss - how's the texture? Should be crunchy, not soggy... here's hoping they still are...


----------



## SwissMiss

SueC said:


> I must have made them over a month ago now, @SwissMiss - how's the texture? Should be crunchy, not soggy... here's hoping they still are...


Nope, not soggy - this may change in the humidity here, so another incentive to eat them soon :biggrin: They are yummy *maybe I don't need to share them, right?*


----------



## SueC

The recipe is really straightforward, and it's all wholemeal, with its oats / wholemeal flour base. ANZAC biscuits were originally designed to be sent to soldiers by surface mail, so I hoped they would have a chance at being edible and enjoyable on arrival. Glad it's working at your end!  If you ever want to make them, I'll post the recipe...


----------



## SueC

@AnitaAnne, guess what just arrived in our mailbox? I feel like it's Christmas already! Thank you! :loveshower: I'll wear the T-shirt next time I go riding, and make sure we get a snap to share.


----------



## Change

@SueC and @greentree - got the cookies and the adorable little leather tray! Thank you so much!

What are the chances we could all meet up again at Guntersville Lake, Talledega, or some other trailhead this year for a weekend before it gets too cold?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> @SueC and @greentree - got the cookies and the adorable little leather tray! Thank you so much!
> 
> What are the chances we could all meet up again at Guntersville Lake, Talledega, or some other trailhead this year for a weekend before it gets too cold?


Would love too...but there is hunting at Talladega starting Nov 1st. Have to meet somewhere else...


----------



## Change

@greentree - does that park near Nashville have overnight camping?


----------



## tinyliny

wait . . is there some kind of cookie exchange going on here?


----------



## Caledonian

... and is there enough cookies for everyone in the class!


----------



## SueC

tinyliny said:


> wait . . is there some kind of cookie exchange going on here?


If you come see us on your Australian tour, I'll make them for you.  And a roast chicken - a proper one, not a rubber supermarket mutant one! :Angel: With wedges from home-grown potatoes too! :music019:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I’m so jealous ! I wish I was over in America so I could meet you all! If anyone ever comes to Australia make sure to stop in at Cairns !


----------



## greentree

Change said:


> @greentree - does that park near Nashville have overnight camping?


https://www.nashville.gov/Portals/0...Warner Park Bridle Trail Map and Brochure.pdf

It doesn’t actually SAY....but there are stalls that are “available by permit only” which (to me) would imply staying overnight. I will call them Monday! That would be awesome to stay and do 2 days! The traffic (Lordy, have I EVER become a country girl....I have only been away from Houston 7 years....traffic?? ) won’t catch us then!


----------



## greentree

tinyliny said:


> wait . . is there some kind of cookie exchange going on here?


Sue made us these fabulous Anzac biscuits, 🍪and mailed them from Australia!! 🛫📫She mailed them to me, but the did not arrive in time for our ride, instead, the delivery was Monday, I think, after we returned....then my mail lady would not leave them on the porch because of the dogs(the custom form said biscuits(cookies) on the outside, and it was Thursday before I could pick them up!! 📬🎉

Then, I decided to make a little souvenir for everyone, thinking that would only take a day....NOT...practically had to get NASA involved!!🚀🛰

Finally, I got the project complete, packed, and shipped, all the while, continuing the “quality testing” on the biscuits to make certain they were still fit for consumption!,!🐖🙊


----------



## tinyliny

oh, I see. Yeah, it still takes ages to mail anything to or from OZ.


maybe, in return for the ANZAC biscuits, yo could have sent her some MRE's (Meals Ready to Eat). Both are military rations. (just kidding here)


----------



## greentree

Bwahaha!! My neighbors have all of that survival food in buckets....zombie apacolypse and all...Not sure(lololol) that is how @SueC 's taste runs in food!!!


----------



## SueC

Your neighbours sound intriguing, @*greentree* ! :rofl: We have a programme here on TV from the US called "Preppers" - is that what they are? Curiouser and curiouser. (Do they have their own dehydrated water too? ;-))

...if people want food security, why not grow your own backyard vegies? That packeted plastic stuff...how does it even get allowed to be called food??? 

For next year's ride I will mail things earlier - although they did estimate they could get it to the US in a week and then took twice as long (it took them a week even to get it to the airport; I wonder does our mail travel by camel these days???). I'm plotting already - there's this really nice honey/ginger/almond cake, a traditional European thing... how GF does it need to be, @*AnitaAnne* ? Is it any wheat at all that would be a problem? I have made this with wholemeal rye flour before, would that be an improvement?


----------



## greentree

I think they were preppers!! They tried the dehydrated water!!! Lol! They have machine guns. And bombs. They plant the bombs in the hill and shoot the machine guns at it until it blows up.


----------



## SueC

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


You're so naughty, @greentree! :Angel:


----------



## Celeste

Back in 1999 I knew this guy that got all torn up about the coming of the new millennial. He had two rooms stacked to the ceiling with those MRE rations. I wonder how long they ate those. Rumor holds that this same guy was later arrested for trespassing in Mexico. He had a horse and a pack mule and was searching for buried gold. They say he's now living in a commune in Tennessee. I guess eating all those packaged meals must have done it..........


----------



## AnitaAnne

Back from my weekend for a family wedding...and my nephew the groom, rode up on a horse!! So was still a horsey weekend. 

Then met up with @Change on the way home for some chow and a chat! 

I would like more info on this dehydrated water...do you think it would work for Chivas? :Angel:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Back in 1999 I knew this guy that got all torn up about the coming of the new millennial. He had two rooms stacked to the ceiling with those MRE rations. I wonder how long they ate those. Rumor holds that this same guy was later arrested for trespassing in Mexico. He had a horse and a pack mule and was searching for buried gold. They say he's now living in a commune in Tennessee. I guess eating all those packaged meals must have done it..........


He might be living next to @greentree :frown_color:


----------



## AnitaAnne

I have a nurse/coworker/friend who does a lot of survivalist activities. He tells me the food products (including meat) can last up to 30 YEARS :eek_color:

What do they do food to make it last that long, and why would anyone want to eat 30 year old food?? YUCK 

However, it should last long enough for a trip across the pond if you really want to try some @SueC :rofl:


----------



## SueC

I will graciously decline your kind offer, @*AnitaAnne* ! :rofl:

But please tell me if rye works better than wheat for you, or if both are no-go...

I could always send _y'all_ dehydrated rice-cream made into an army ration :rofl: - that's gluten free...

What nuts can't @*SwissMiss* eat? Is it just almonds - or any other nuts?


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> I will graciously decline your kind offer, @*AnitaAnne* ! :rofl:
> 
> But please tell me if rye works better than wheat for you, or if both are no-go...
> 
> I could always send _y'all_ dehydrated rice-cream made into an army ration :rofl: - that's gluten free...
> 
> What nuts can't @*SwissMiss* eat? Is it just almonds - or any other nuts?


Don't worry, I don't have any old food around, lol! 

I think Rye has gluten in it too, and I tried some gluten free crackers made from rice and didn't like them at all! I really don't like rice and they tasted just like rice...yucky. 


So I have been playing around with almond flour, and have tried to make some bread from it. It is more or less ok, but needs tweaking. 


Don't quote me, but I think @SwissMiss is allergic to all nuts :frown_color:


----------



## SueC

It seems I will be preparing a mixed consignment, @AnitaAnne. You can eat Siena Cake, for instance - a toffee number with candied orange peel, hazelnuts, almonds and spices inside, totally delectable, no gluten, and I broke a retaining wire on one last year when biting into this gastronomic poem! (behind teeth post braces permanent wires; had to fix...) And @SwissMiss should be able to eat a nut-free thing I make with cereal flour etc - I'll think of something very nice!


----------



## Change

On the upside, @Change isn't allergic to anything....(hint, hint)


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> On the upside, @Change isn't allergic to anything....(hint, hint)


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SueC

Did @*Change* get her share of the cookies? Just wondering if someone fed her, and she's now looking for seconds? ;-)


I'll definitely make Siena Cake for the next ride - it's much yummier than ANZAC biscuits...even if I did need to visit the dentist afterwards last time... :Angel: ...and something nut-free. Hope nobody is allergic to nuts AND gluten... they might just get rice crackers!


----------



## Change

@SueC - I got me cookies, thank you! They were yummy. 

I just want to make sure you understand you can cook and send me anything your little ol' heart desires, since there are no allergies here you need to worry about.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, if you ever come visit, I will make sure I have some baked goods ready :wink:


----------



## SueC

, you all!

@*greentree* , we wanted to inform you that the UFO has landed! ;-) 

Thank you very much! It appears to be hand-crafted, and multi-purpose:

...a fashionable summer hat
...an eyepatch for an elephant
...an unconventional fly swatter
...a portable soft gavel for calling meetings to order
...a portable, natural-materials treats bowl for your horse
...a portable, natural-materials treats bowl for humans
...an emergency cow puncture repair kit
...a groovy, architect-designed bird nest
...a postmodern fruit bowl
...a miniature coracle for a gerbil
...a handy container for all manner of objects

Only rarely does one receive an object with so many possible uses!


----------



## horseluvr2524

Just got to look through the pictures. What fun! You guys keep this up. In a few years I want to attend with my daughter, who will hopefully be horse crazy and riding. I'm sure she will be the most responsible, adventurous, horse oriented four or five year old you will ever meet. :razz:

ETA: I really would love to do a group ride with some of the HF crowd. Y'all are SANE horse people, and I've most of my group rides have been with the other sort of horse people, leaving not so great memories :frown_color:


----------



## SueC

horseluvr2524 said:


> Just got to look through the pictures. What fun! You guys keep this up. In a few years I want to attend with my daughter, who will hopefully be horse crazy and riding. I'm sure she will be the most responsible, adventurous, horse oriented four or five year old you will ever meet. :razz:


Alternative scenario: She may from an early age become completely mesmerised with the archeological digs of Roman settlements in Britain, and spend her spare time making holes in the countryside with a spade, to see what treasures may be found in your part of the world! inkunicorn:

She might be so fascinated by mathematics that she will want to spend hours in her room doing long division, instead of taking up outdoors pursuits!

She may be the sort who enjoys horses chiefly when found as fossils on a dig! Or as French gourmet sausages! :Angel:

She might prefer donkeys - which should be fine, because then she could still go on the HF Meet & Greet rides with you. But if she prefers elephants, it may spook the horses... ;-)

Does this sound like one of those choose-your-scenario adventure novels? We used to have those when we went to school... great fun...


----------



## horseluvr2524

SueC said:


> Alternative scenario: She may from an early age become completely mesmerised with the archeological digs of Roman settlements in Britain, and spend her spare time making holes in the countryside with a spade, to see what treasures may be found in your part of the world! inkunicorn:
> 
> She might be so fascinated by mathematics that she will want to spend hours in her room doing long division, instead of taking up outdoors pursuits!
> 
> She may be the sort who enjoys horses chiefly when found as fossils on a dig! Or as French gourmet sausages! :Angel:
> 
> She might prefer donkeys - which should be fine, because then she could still go on the HF Meet & Greet rides with you. But if she prefers elephants, it may spook the horses... ;-)
> 
> Does this sound like one of those choose-your-scenario adventure novels? We used to have those when we went to school... great fun...


LOL it does. Funnily enough, my husband and I have a business writing content for tabletop RPG games. It's basically like writing CYOA books.

I am excited to see what interests she develops. It's already fascinating watching her develop her own likes and dislikes and little quirks. She's two months old for those who don't know. She just got her first toy that we can say with confidence that she picked out. We were at the store last Tuesday and my husband held up to her a toy stuffed giraffe that jingles and has baby rings and stuff attached to it. She immediately got a huge smile on her face and loved it. It's the first thing that she has grabbed and held on her own, and she seems content sometimes to just sit with the giraffe rather than constantly needing my attention. If she likes giraffes the best, that's okay with me. I got to pet one once. It was pretty amazing. They remind me a bit of horses actually.

Anyway, the giraffe as pictured below. Her grandpa bought it for her, so it has been dubbed "Corky the Giraffe" (his name) in honor of her grandpa.


----------



## SueC

I got to say hello to a couple of giraffes at Perth zoo once. They were indeed very horse-like in their mannerisms, and wanted to do the "gently blow air at each other" thing that horses like to do with me as well. The only problem was, I nearly fell over because this giraffe had unbelievable halitosis! :rofl:

I think it should be possible to ride a giraffe. You'd need a stepladder to get on - unless you could teach it to lie down, like a camel - and then some sort of modified saddle. I'm sure @*AnitaAnne* could advise on what might suit!  And then perhaps a seatbelt and / or parachute, because so high up. I think one might have to develop some sort of bitless communication. Preferably telepathy.

Most famous giraffe photo from Perth Zoo:


----------



## tinyliny

whales have terrible halitosis, too. I was near some Gray whales, in a kayak, alone . . . many years ago. Disgusting . Utterly disgusting smell of rotten shrimp in their breaths.


----------



## SwissMiss

horseluvr2524 said:


> In a few years I want to attend with my daughter, who will hopefully be horse crazy and riding. I'm sure she will be the most responsible, adventurous, horse oriented four or five year old you will ever meet. :razz:


Ha, that was my hope too! And while my DS (she is 6) loves horses, she prefers grooming over riding any day... And now she discovered Kung Fu and the horses are not interesting anymore... But the horses are there for her if she decides otherwise :Angel:



But it has its perks too: I could go and enjoy the MGR all by myself :biggrin:


----------



## SueC

tinyliny said:


> whales have terrible halitosis, too. I was near some Gray whales, in a kayak, alone . . . many years ago. Disgusting . Utterly disgusting smell of rotten shrimp in their breaths.



...but did you get to kiss it? :Angel:


That's really interesting information, @tinyliny - I've been whalewatching, but never got to smell whale breath... although it seems this is a good thing! Also never from a kayak - that must have been an amazing experience...


----------



## greentree

SueC said:


> , you all!
> 
> @*greentree* , we wanted to inform you that the UFO has landed! ;-)
> 
> Thank you very much! It appears to be hand-crafted, and multi-purpose:
> 
> ...a fashionable summer hat
> ...an eyepatch for an elephant
> ...an unconventional fly swatter
> ...a portable soft gavel for calling meetings to order
> ...a portable, natural-materials treats bowl for your horse
> ...a portable, natural-materials treats bowl for humans
> ...an emergency cow puncture repair kit
> ...a groovy, architect-designed bird nest
> ...a postmodern fruit bowl
> ...a miniature coracle for a gerbil
> ...a handy container for all manner of objects
> 
> Only rarely does one receive an object with so many possible uses!


Yay!,! Those are some very clever uses!! I put the lettering at a cocky angle so that it could possibly be hung on the wall....but we could all make Kentucky Derby hats out of them next year!!


----------



## SueC

That's so clever! I suspected you'd made the item. Nice rivets - golden ones, not like the ones we put in tin!  How do you do the lettering?


And while I've got you - have you ever scorched letters into hardwood? If so, what tool did you use?


----------



## tinyliny

SueC said:


> ...but did you get to kiss it? :Angel:
> 
> 
> That's really interesting information, @*tinyliny* - I've been whalewatching, but never got to smell whale breath... although it seems this is a good thing! Also never from a kayak - that must have been an amazing experience...





it was! my Dad got into sea kayaking in his middle age, and brought me along on several week long marine adventure. On the West Coast of Vancouver Island, we camped, and one day the group decided to paddle all day to this natural hotsprings. I preferred to be along at camp and read my novel. 



A whale and calf had been circling and feeding in the bay, for days, and I decided to go out and 'visit' them all alone. my own personal adventure. I was out there, on the dark glassy water, small and alone, and of course I could not see where they would next come up for a breath. So, hoping to let them know I was there, I kept tapping the bottom of the kayak with my heel.


They surfaced quite near me multiple times, such that I could see the blow hole open and close, and being down wind, their breath was quite pungent to me.


It's one of those "Never forget" moments.


----------



## greentree

SueC said:


> That's so clever! I suspected you'd made the item. Nice rivets - golden ones, not like the ones we put in tin!  How do you do the lettering?
> 
> 
> And while I've got you - have you ever scorched letters into hardwood? If so, what tool did you use?



I wanted to tool the letters in, but the pre-made letters were too large. I bought a stamp set of letters and numbers, and the 3 horses, and used an inked stamp pad. 

I used to have a wood burning tool, but it seems like it was really just a re-purposed soldering iron!!

Those rivets are “blankety-blank” leftover Chicago screws!! Since I hate them so much on tack, I finally found a good use for them!!!


----------



## Change

@greentree - I feel the same way about Chicago screws; what a pain in the a$$ they are! Finally, though, something they can be used on! Very clever.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Just a question - does anyone ever do a more regional meet and greet, even if just an informal one? I ask because I'd love to haul to one of these, but this year's was simply too far for us and I didn't have a suitable trailer at the time. I do now and take my horses camping once or twice a month (We're on haitus until January now though, the holiday season is just too busy and my companions are also barrel racers and they're hooked up every weekend now with a race somewhere).

I was thinking if anyone is interested and close enough to meet there, if an informal one could be held say at the LBJ grasslands in north Texas sometime in the spring once the weather is somewhat stable.


----------



## Celeste

I would start a thread with the area and idea put boldly in the title. I suspect you could find some takers. Good luck.


----------



## egrogan

I think there was a Texas one organized on here a couple of years ago. You might be able to do some searching and find the thread.

We’ve talked about a New England get together (not in the winter :wink and I would love to be a part of it-just don’t have a trailer.


----------



## SwissMiss

egrogan said:


> We’ve talked about a New England get together (not in the winter :wink and I would love to be a part of it-just don’t have a trailer.


Considering the amount of trails you have in your backyard so to speak, and space for visitors and their trailers, you may want to offer your barn as the location :wink:


----------



## greentree

I have ridden at the LBJ Grasslands many times!! There should be may HFers in driving distance from there! Decatur is an awesome town, and there is a Bed and Barn right there! You ride across the gravel road, and you are on the Grasslands!! 

New England is a little far for my old truck, but I’m sure there are plenty of riders in driving distance!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I've not hit the more southern parts of LBJ yet - we've stuck around the Caddo/Coffee Mill Lake portion of it, which is close to Bonham, fantastic camp sites, very clean area, lovely trails, very few people there. In fact this summer, we had the run of the place. We were the only people there for three whole days! Which meant we could ground tie the horses (alternating so they didn't herd up and wander off) and let them graze and roll in the grass and dirt, y'know. Do horse stuff.

I think I have my dad, a tremendous crappie fisherman, with an appropriate boat, and who loves to camp, to go to Coffee Mill with us for a long weekend - the guys can fish while the rest of us ride on that trip.

But I would like to see the rest of the grasslands next summer/spring. So.

If we'd ever want to do something like that, I'm down with working to figure something and somewhere out.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oreos Girl said:


> I really like Heart of Dixie in Troy, AL. It is sandy and fairly flat.
> 
> 
> In Georgia, my favorite so far has been Watson Mill Bridge and A.H. Stephens State Parks.
> 
> 
> I will go ahead and recommend a weekend. March 3rd, 2019. It is my spring break but all of the above are only a couple of hours away from me so I could do a not long holiday too.
> 
> 
> If we want to go north, Tennessee has Big South Fork (national park) and Eastfork (private) in the same area.


Heart of Dixie looks promising, but that weekend they list as a ATV weekend (although horses are "welcome" all month). 

Not sure I want to ride along with speeding ATV's...plus I think I will have to work that weekend :frown_color:


----------



## knightrider

If this is OK with @clippity clop, folks in Florida can camp at Long Branch Rest 'n Ride on the Suwannee River in N. Central Florida on Feb.12 - 15. It is her camping trip, and hopefully 3 other Horse Forum members may join her and her husband. It would be so fun to get some more folks from Florida and Georgia . . . and anywhere else who wants to come. We can bring some extra horses that we share if someone up north wants a break from the cold. Mind you, N. Central Florida can get cold at that time of year . . . but usually doesn't.

https://www.longbranchrestandride.com/


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy New Year!!! 

Beginning a New Thread for our 2019 HF Meet-Greet-Ride Link at the bottom. Hope to see everyone there in 2019!!!

https://www.horseforum.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=48


----------

